#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Απαιτούμενα για έκδοση άδειας  διαφορετικής διαρρύθμισης. Δημιουργία 2 διαμερισμάτων από 1.σε πολυκατοικία

## melanie

Καλησπέρα για να βγάλουμε άδεια διαφορετικής διαρρύθμισης σε πολυκατοικία τί χρειάζεται; Πρόκειται για ένα διαμέρισμα που θέλουν να γίνει δύο και να βγει και πόρτα στον κοινόχρηστο. Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος πώς πρέπει να κινηθώ θα ήταν χρήσιμο. Ευχαριστώ.

Παρακαλώ αναρτάτε τα θέματα στη σωστή θεματική κατηγορία και με έναν περιγραφικό τίτλο.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr.

----------


## Xάρης

Απαιτείται *έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας* εφόσον δεν θίγεται ο φέρων οργανισμός του κτηρίου (βλ. §2.ιθ, άρθρο 4, ΝΟΚ)

Από εκεί και πέρα βλέπεις την Υπουργική Απόφαση 55174/15.10.2013 (ΦΕΚ.2605/Β΄) τι ακριβώς ζητά.
*Γενικώς*, σ' όλες τις άδειες έγκρισης εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας ζητούνται αυτά που περιγράφονται στο άρθρο 1 της παραπάνω υπουργικής απόφασης.
Δώσε προσοχή στο 1.θ:
"Δήλωση *συναίνεσης των συνιδιοκτητών* του ακινήτου εφόσον οι εργασίες του άρθρου 2 πραγματοποιούνται σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους (ακάλυπτοι χώροι οικοπέδου ή γηπέδου) ή κοινόκτητα τμήματα του κτηρίου (όψεις, φέρων οργανισμός, δώμα, στέγη κ.λπ.)."
Στην περίπτωση που επεμβαίνεις στις όψεις του κτηρίου, π.χ. αλλαγή κουφωμάτων, ή ανοίγεις και δεύτερη εξώπορτα προς τον κοινόχρηστο χώρο, απαιτείται συναίνεση των συνιδιοκτητών.
Σχετική και η ερωταπάντηση #1 της XXII σειράς του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ-ΥΔΟΜ/ΚΜ.

*Ειδικά* για εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις ζητούνται (βλ. άρθρο 2, §1.ιθ):
"Για εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις κατατίθενται τα εξής:
1)  βεβαίωση του μηχανικού ότι δεν θίγονται τα στοιχεία του φέροντος οργανισμού του κτηρίου
2)  κάτοψη σε κλίμακα 1:100 ή 1:50.
Σε περίπτωση εσωτερικών διαρρυθμίσεων σε ειδικά κτήρια με τις οποίες τροποποιούνται οι ηλεκτρομηχανολογικές εγκαταστάσεις, δεν εκδίδεται έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας αλλά απαιτείται η έκδοση άδειας δόμησης κατά την §1 του άρθρου 4 του Ν.4067/2012 (ΦΕΚ.79/Α΄), ως ισχύει.)"

----------


## asak

Συμφωνώ με τα ανωτέρω αλλά προβληματίζομαι με τα εξής:

Αυτό που θέλει να κάνει η melanie είναι εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις ή διαφορετική διαμερισμάτωση?

Ισχύει ότι παραπάνω απάντησε ο Χάρης βέβαια, με την απορία μου όμως τι γίνεται εφόσον η διαρρύθμιση επιφέρει αλλαγές στα Η/Μ του κτιρίου. (π.χ. αλλαγή θέσης λουτρού σε μία άλλη, τροποποίηση της ηλεκτρολογικής εγκ/σης ή της εγκ/σης θέρμανσης). Προβλέπεται τότε Άδεια Δόμησης και αν ναι από που προκύπτει?

----------


## Xάρης

Η διαφορετική "διαμερισμάτωση" αποτελεί μέρος αυτού που ονομάζουμε "εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις".
Η μετακίνηση των θέσεων των τοιχοποιιών, η δημιουργία νέων τοιχοποιιών, θυρών κ.λπ. που μπορεί να οδηγήσουν και στη διάσπαση ή στην ένωση οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών, είναι εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις.

Η τροποποίηση της ηλεκτρομηχανολογικής εγκατάστασης είναι εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις. Δεν χρειάζεται άδεια δόμησης.
Διάβασε την ερωταπάντηση #1 που παρέθεσα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου.

----------

asak

----------

